# Ancient canoe unearthed by Irma



## caughtinarut (Sep 16, 2017)

https://www.news4jax.com/weather/hu...ndian-river-set-to-be-preserved-officials-say

I can imagine there were many things found on the beaches and near the rivers because of Irma.


----------



## Stonewall 2 (Sep 16, 2017)

That is a cool discovery!


----------



## BornNRaised (Sep 16, 2017)

How old do they think it Is?


Just like everything else-  the state or feds get it even if ol'  Joe shmoe  finds it first.


----------



## caughtinarut (Sep 16, 2017)

You can go to Randy Shots facebook page and read about it. I thinkibg that there many items washed up along the Atlantic coast...coins? Ancient sharks teeth


----------



## GLS (Sep 16, 2017)

Years ago I read a NG article that mentioned an account by a man who grew up on the Florida Atlantic coast.  He often found flat, black objects along Florida beaches after storms.  He said they skipped like crazy when he side-armed them across the water.  He later found out they were encrusted pieces of eight silver coins from sunken Spanish galleons. Gil


----------



## Pointpuller (Sep 16, 2017)

Pretty cool find.  Im thinking it was made in early 19th century. Appears to have a middle seat with a compartment under it.  Probably not built by natives, but thats just a guess.


----------



## BornNRaised (Sep 16, 2017)

GLS said:


> Years ago I read a NG article that mentioned an account by a man who grew up on the Florida Atlantic coast.  He often found flat, black objects along Florida beaches after storms.  He said they skipped like crazy when he side-armed them across the water.  He later found out they were encrusted pieces of eight silver coins from sunken Spanish galleons. Gil



That's bananas to think about the money he lost.



It wasn't 10's or 20's if it was shipwrecked treasure, that's for sure...you are talking retirement money.


----------



## GLS (Sep 18, 2017)

Saw in an article that there were square iron nails in the canoe's seat.  Probably settler made.


----------

